# My 2.1



## SQBubble (Nov 12, 2007)

got a 24"screen, b&w 685, soundblaster x-fi elite, one tc-10oem sealed, xti1000 for the speakers and xti2000 for the sub

the sub sounds amazing, it's almost as if it's bottomless... so much excursion, tight and deep sound. the b&w are also very very clear and loud, crisp and the mid-bass is very very healthy


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

wow, that looks great. I love the tc10 and I bet it does sound amazing.


----------

